# The Ultimate Way to Season Cast Iron - Flaxseed oil



## dward51 (Mar 9, 2013)

Since there has been several threads where the use of flaxseed oil was described as the best way to season cast iron, I thought I would pass on this confirmation I ran across on the web today.

In 2011 Cook's Illustrated did one of their lab tests to see if flaxseed oil was in fact the way to go.  The answer, yes!  Hands down it was the clear winner.

*Note:  Use "food grade" flaxseed oil which can be obtained from a health food store.* DO NOT use linseed oil which although made from a flaxseed oil base is not the same and is not food safe.
[h1]The Ultimate Way to Season Cast Iron[/h1]
http://www.cooksillustrated.com/how...d=26897&frtk=u3VJqn8v17q3E4m0demcX4pjog35T4sL

_Published January 1, 2011. From Cook's Illustrated_.

We'd seasoned our cast iron the same way for years. But when we heard about a new method that creates a slick surface so indestructible that touch-ups are almost never necessary, we were intrigued.

For years we’ve seasoned cast-iron cookware in the test kitchen by placing it over medium heat and wiping out the pan with coats of vegetable oil until its surface turns dark and shiny. When a pan starts to look patchy, we simply repeat the process. But when we heard about a new method that creates a slick surface so indestructible that touch-ups are almost never necessary, we were intrigued. Developed by blogger Sheryl Canter, the approach calls for treating the pan with multiple coats of flaxseed oil between hour-long stints in the oven.

We carried out Canter’s approach on new, unseasoned cast-iron skillets and compared them with pans treated with vegetable oil—and the results amazed us. The flaxseed oil so effectively bonded to the skillets, forming a sheer, stick-resistant veneer, that even a run through our commercial dishwasher with a squirt of degreaser left them totally unscathed. But the vegetable oil-treated skillets showed rusty spots and patchiness when they emerged from the dishwasher, requiring reseasoning before use.

Why did the new treatment work so well? Flaxseed oil is the food-grade equivalent of linseed oil, used by artists to give their paintings a hard, polished finish, and it boasts six times the amount of omega-3 fatty acids as vegetable oil. Over prolonged exposure to high heat, these fatty acids combine to form a strong, solid matrix that polymerizes to the pan’s surface.

Although lengthy, seasoning with flaxseed oil is a mainly hands-off undertaking. We highly recommend the treatment:

*1.* Warm an unseasoned pan (either new or stripped of seasoning*) for 15 minutes in a 200-degree oven to open its pores.

*2.* Remove the pan from the oven. Place 1 tablespoon flaxseed oil in the pan and, using tongs, rub the oil into the surface with paper towels. With fresh paper towels, thoroughly wipe out the pan to remove excess oil.

*3.* Place the oiled pan upside down in a cold oven, then set the oven to its maximum baking temperature. Once the oven reaches its maximum temperature, heat the pan for one hour. Turn off the oven; cool the pan in the oven for at least two hours.

*4.* Repeat the process five more times, or until the pan develops a dark, semi-matte surface.

*To strip a cast-iron pan of seasoning, spray it with oven cleaner, wait 30 minutes, wash with soapy water, and thoroughly wipe with paper towels.

*Even after a run in the dishwasher, **the pan seasoned with flaxseed oil held on to its perfect seasoning**. The pan seasoned with vegetable oil did not.*

Here are the photos













document%5CSIL_CastIron_Seasoned_00003_detail.jpg



__ dward51
__ Mar 9, 2013






Above - Photo of flaxseed oil seasoned pan after a run in the dishwasher - still seasoned













document%5CSIL_CastIron_NotSeasoned_00001_detail.j



__ dward51
__ Mar 9, 2013






Above - Photo of vegetable oil seasoned pan after a run in the dishwasher - no longer seasoned


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks for the information and the link. I have some painted pans and such that I am going to work on the Spring and Summer.

Kat


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you.......I have two pans that are in need.

Brad


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 22, 2013)

How would I go about stripping the seasoning on my old cast iron?

EDIT: I stopped reading one line too soon.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 22, 2013)

Dishwasher, hand scrub with Dawn, etc.....  I know they said "oven cleaner" in the Cooks Illustrated version, but I would try the easy route first before declaring chemical warfare on the pan.

I just picked up a large bottle of Organic Flax oil at my local Vitamin Shoppe for about $12. It's in their refrigerated items area.  I'm going to strip the veggie oil seasoning off my pans and redo with flax oil.

It's an almost flavorless oil and can be used to supplement your food with what's left over as it's good for your cholesterol levels & heart.













100_3072.JPG



__ dward51
__ Mar 22, 2013


----------



## humdinger (Mar 22, 2013)

Good info. I am not a cast iron pan owner,...._yet_, but I have one question.

Do you apply oil to the entire pan (bottom, outer sides, & handle?) or just to the part that the food touches?


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 22, 2013)

Oil everything inside and out that is cast iron. The dutch ovens often have a shiny steel bail, or handle. It isn't necessary to oil that, but it's ok if you do.

Thanks to dward51 for the flax oil tip. My wife collects cast cookery and we are always looking for better ways to season them.


----------



## seenred (Mar 22, 2013)

Good info, Dave.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## jaybone (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks,  I'll give this a try after I get my hands on some flaxseed oil.


----------



## berninga87 (Apr 22, 2013)

I can vouch for this type of seasoning process. Mine is a little different but mostly the same and there are about a million different opinions out there on this topic so you just have to pick one and go with it. I chose this one and couldn't be happier. All of my cast pans are newer Lodge pans and have had this seasoning applied, it is super hard and resistant. I can use metal utensils without a care and its non-stick ability rivals any "non-stick" pan I've owned. One caveat to be aware of is that if your Lodge pan is pre-seasoned, and you try to apply this seasoning over it, it may chip. It's best to take the pan to bare metal and start fresh. That has been my experience. Although the lodge pre-seasoning definitely isn't bad, this is a small upgrade.


----------



## jaybone (Apr 23, 2013)

berninga87 said:


> I can vouch for this type of seasoning process. Mine is a little different but mostly the same and there are about a million different opinions out there on this topic so you just have to pick one and go with it. I chose this one and couldn't be happier. All of my cast pans are newer Lodge pans and have had this seasoning applied, it is super hard and resistant. I can use metal utensils without a care and its non-stick ability rivals any "non-stick" pan I've owned. One caveat to be aware of is that if your Lodge pan is pre-seasoned, and you try to apply this seasoning over it, it may chip. It's best to take the pan to bare metal and start fresh. That has been my experience. Although the lodge pre-seasoning definitely isn't bad, this is a small upgrade.


How do you take the pan to bare metal?


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 23, 2013)

When I was seasoning my dutch ovens on the grill I found out by mistake that 600 degrees takes old seasoning off. It turned everything to carbon. I washed it all off with hot water and a rag and re-seasoned.  Here is an interesting post: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/61319/cast-iron-electrolysis-rust-removal


----------



## kirakat (May 6, 2013)

We have a Raichlen Cast Iron Tuscan Grill that we like to use in our wood fire oven.  We easily get the temp to around 1000 degrees, put the grill over the hot coals to heat up, then cook the steaks.  It only takes about 3 minutes a side for a 2 1/2 inch steak to get to medium rare with fantastic grill marks.

After each use, however, there is rust.  After learning we damaged the seasoning in a dutch oven by putting it in the hot oven, it occurs to me that we may be "burning off" the seasoning each time we use it.  Will seasoning it with the flax seed oil make it less susceptible to the seasoning burning off?

TIA.


----------



## woodcutter (May 6, 2013)

kirakat said:


> We have a Raichlen Cast Iron Tuscan Grill that we like to use in our wood fire oven.  We easily get the temp to around 1000 degrees, put the grill over the hot coals to heat up, then cook the steaks.  It only takes about 3 minutes a side for a 2 1/2 inch steak to get to medium rare with fantastic grill marks.
> 
> After each use, however, there is rust.  After learning we damaged the seasoning in a dutch oven by putting it in the hot oven, it occurs to me that we may be "burning off" the seasoning each time we use it.  Will seasoning it with the flax seed oil make it less susceptible to the seasoning burning off?
> 
> TIA.


1000 degrees will turn the flax oil seasoning to carbon. Time definitely makes a difference. I don't know if it could stand 6 minutes of 1000 degrees or not. Sounds like if your getting the carbon rust it does not hold up.


----------



## kirakat (May 6, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> 1000 degrees will turn the flax oil seasoning to carbon. Time definitely makes a difference. I don't know if it could stand 6 minutes of 1000 degrees or not. Sounds like if your getting the carbon rust it does not hold up.


It spends about 15 minutes heating up before cooking, then stays in the oven after the steaks are done as it's difficult to remove when it is that hot.  Before we bought it we read several reviews that it could be used in wood fire grills up to 1000 but they must reseason every time, which I want to avoid.  Sure does make a fantastic tasting steak, however.  We might have to find another piece of equipment on which to cook the steaks.


----------



## fwismoker (May 6, 2013)

It's too late for me, i used linseed oil to do my drum the other day. I picked up the linseed oil from Lowes....I HAVEN'T DIED YET!

It did put on a indestructable layer of protection though.


----------



## dward51 (May 6, 2013)

I think with a drum you are talking about a different issue.  With cast iron you are eating food that is in direct contact with the treated surface where with the drum you are not. 

Same thing would hold true for high temp paint.  You could spray the inside of a drum or stick burner with that if you wanted and once it was broken in (all the volatile compounds cured out of the paint), it would probably be fine.  But I would not want to eat anything off a pan sprayed with the same paint.


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> It's too late for me, i used linseed oil to do my drum the other day. I picked up the linseed oil from Lowes....I HAVEN'T DIED YET!
> 
> It did put on a indestructable layer of protection though.


I think the oil on the drum will be fine..... after seasoning, all the volatiles are gone....


----------



## old school (Sep 4, 2013)

Pans.jpg



__ old school
__ Sep 4, 2013






THANKS DWARD51-!  Followed the directions to the letter.  Did the first run and the girlfriend jumped right in and did the other 4!  Now thats a keeper;)


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks nice and shiny!

Kat


----------



## dward51 (Sep 4, 2013)

You are most welcome.....

It's amazing the difference in how a pan performs when properly seasoned vs one that is not.....


----------



## old school (Sep 9, 2013)

I used the skillet on Saturday--  BREAKFAST  - Turned out great but had an issue...













RV Campimg 004.jpg



__ old school
__ Sep 9, 2013






HAVE TO USE BACON!  Cut it up and fry-













RV Campimg 006.jpg



__ old school
__ Sep 9, 2013






I put the bacon aside and cut up some left over Ribeye from the night before and some mushrooms -













RV Campimg 007.jpg



__ old school
__ Sep 9, 2013






Some eggs-













RV Campimg 010.jpg



__ old school
__ Sep 9, 2013






Put it all back in the warm skillet, mixed it up and......













RV Campimg 011.jpg



__ old school
__ Sep 9, 2013






YUMMY!!

PROBLEM -  The last thing the skillet was is a non stick cooking item.  OMG I couldnt get it clean from the egg.  I put water in it and put it back over the fire to heat up alittle.  Scraped it off the best I could with a wooden utinsel.  Then with some salt and a paper towel but the egg was just to much.  I  needed to take a metal brush to it- no more seasoning!

I did leave some bacon grease in it before I did the eggs but any thoughts......???


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2013)

Reseason with flax oil......    Dave


----------



## old school (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok Capton Obvious 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   *Just Kidding Dave*

I seasoned it 5 times with Flax Seed Oil b4 this.  I didnt take any short cuts during the seasoning process.  Anyone else have an issue with egg?


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 10, 2013)

The egg is obviously the ultimate challenge. You need a good oily pan. A good way to clean cast iron is to put some wood ash from your fire (1/2 to full cup roughly) and some water in your pan and then let it boil 5-10 minutes. The alkaline in the ash will clean the food and leave the seasoning on your pan. Pour everything out and wipe out with a paper towel.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2013)

Old School said:


> Ok Capton Obvious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, ready......   Did you thoroughly strip the coating that was in the pan....   I mean 750 deg in a self cleaning oven or in the BBQ at max temp. or in the Big Green Egg at max temp.....  ; steel wool scrub with Ajax or some other abrasive cleaner.....   Barkeeps friend ....  and that's not your neighbor or you .....    

You can't put a premium coating on top of [email protected] like came in the pan.........  even Lodge coatings should be 86'd for a proper "stick to me" coating...    

Dave


----------



## old school (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll try that next time Woodcutter!

Dave now your talking!  Before I re season the the skillet I will throw it in the self cleaning oven!!  I will then steel wool scrub with Ajax - through it into the dishwasher with out soap,  dry *and then *re season!

I'll report back


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 12, 2013)

i really need to do this...ive been putting it off for soo long..i got 2 CI pans that are just down for the count..i need to revive them.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 12, 2013)

Heres what I picked up to redo my DO













regflaxoil16_lg.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 12, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 16, 2013)

Flaxxed my 12" DO yesterday. This has been at the cabin for about 15 years and is always hanging over the fire pit. It had a nice black patina but was starting to get tougher to clean each time. I did not think to take a before picture.













DSCN8218.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 16, 2013


















DSCN8219.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 16, 2013


















DSCN8220.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 16, 2013






I used a cotton rag and it left some lint on the 2nd coat ( I don't recommend it). The camera makes it look a lot worse than it is. It is no longer black but that is just a matter of time when it gets back to the cabin.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 2, 2013)

just seasoned my 15.5 inch cast iron pan... turned out nice. Best one I ever did. I have 5 coats but i would like to go 5 more. This pan I bought from agri supply for 21 dollars wasn't cast very well and is kinda gritty.. not smooth. Don't have time so it will have to do as I need it at the south Florida gathering... will get back to it when I return

Here's a pic













IMG_1012.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Nov 2, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2013)

boykjo said:


> just seasoned my 15.5 inch cast iron pan... turned out nice. Best one I ever did. I have 5 coats but i would like to go 5 more. This pan I bought from agri supply for 21 dollars wasn't cast very well and* is kinda gritty.. *not smooth. Don't have time so it will have to do as I need it at the south Florida gathering... will get back to it when I return


Joe, afternoon......    Some folks say the "bumpy / gritty" type surface makes the pans more slippery...... I think T-Fal makes their pans with a non-smooth surface and claims that...   Darned if I know.....  now you can let us know how the surface works for you.....

Dave


----------



## boykjo (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll give it a try this way too see how it works with the gritty surface.... According to previous posts I made a decision that his pan will never see eggs. Eggs rule in a teflon coated non stick fry pan anyway....... Nothing but meat and taters and onions for this pan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2013)

boykjo said:


> I'll give it a try this way too see how it works with the gritty surface.... According to previous posts I made a decision that his pan will never see eggs. Eggs rule in a teflon coated non stick fry pan anyway....... Nothing but meat and taters and onions for this pan


The cast iron pan that is my camp box is gritty and it makes the best eggs. It has five coats of Flax on it. Typical cook involves bacon, pour off some of the grease drop in the eggs. If not using bacon then butter is used. No sticking and just use hot water to clean!


----------



## aamer (Nov 8, 2013)

[h3]For more information about the benefits of flax see[/h3][h3]flaxseed benefits[/h3]


----------



## eman (Dec 1, 2013)

When doing the flax seed finish in the oven ,How bad is the smoke???


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 1, 2013)

eman said:


> When doing the flax seed finish in the oven ,How bad is the smoke???



It's pretty smokey. I use my gas grill or the GOSM when I do mine.


----------



## fritzmonroe (Dec 17, 2013)

After cooking with one of the skillets, I coat the surface with flax seed oil and heat it until it starts to smoke.  I guess it's not a reseasoning, but it seems to help the surface.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey

Just got my first DO today,  It's enameled.  I'm going to season it with flax oil.  The ony issue I have, is it says it is oven safe to 375 * F.  Now I know my cast iron frying pan will take a whole lot more than that.  I've had the pan so long, I have no idea what brand it is.  If I ignore the temp warning on the DO, what is liable to happen--does it go into the metal recycle bin???

Gary


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 16, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey
> Just got my first DO today,  It's enameled.  I'm going to season it with flax oil.  The ony issue I have, is it says it is oven safe to 375 * F.  Now I know my cast iron frying pan will take a whole lot more than that.  I've had the pan so long, I have no idea what brand it is.  If I ignore the temp warning on the DO, what is liable to happen--does it go into the metal recycle bin???
> Gary



I wouldn't ruin an enameled Dutch oven by seasoning it (not in the way that regular cast iron is seasoned, anyway)



~Martin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 16, 2014)

There's no need to season an enameled Dutch oven. Assuming that the inside is enameled as well as the outside. 

Enameled Dutch ovens, pots etc, will over time firm a yellow brown coating. Do not remove that coloring. It is actually seasoning the enamel. We have quite a few Le Creuset enamel cast iron pans and Dutch ovens. Ours can go higher than 375, as long as they have the metal handles. The ones with plastic lid handles are limited to 375. My favorite one that I use all the time is this sauce pot! Currently full of Au Jus! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 16, 2014






The lid handle is plastic and can only go to 375 in the oven.


----------



## smokygeo (Dec 25, 2014)

will the same process woek on a stove top

mine seems to take on a silver colour as if burnt


----------



## sqwib (Dec 26, 2014)

smokygeo said:


> will the same process woek on a stove top
> 
> mine seems to take on a silver colour as if burnt




Do this with the DO also after most cooks. Initial seasoning with the DO is done in the oven and use the stove top for maintenance.

Fry pans I just season like above video


----------

